# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Apollo?

## FishWhisperer1972

Anyone use apollo ? Gtg or no ?

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Anyone use apollo ? Gtg or no ?
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


Yes g2g I love that stuff if it’s from Balkan pharmaceutical...i need to order more myself...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Yes g2g I love that stuff if it’s from Balkan pharmaceutical...i need to order more myself...


Maybe I misunderstood your question...I’m talking about the generic viagra called Apollo from Balkan...if it’s a ugl then never heard of them...

----------


## FishWhisperer1972

> Maybe I misunderstood your question...Im talking about the generic viagra called Apollo from Balkan...if its a ugl then never heard of them...


Yes on the ugl, but thanks for your response anyway though.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk

----------

